# Streamlight M6X modded to LED? Possible?



## mike240 (Apr 15, 2008)

Has or can the M6X be converted to a LED?


----------



## Dead_Nuts (May 5, 2008)

I have Streamlight lights that I would love to have modded to LEDs; M3, M3X, M3LED (this model has a secondary led nav light, but incan primary bulb).

Anyone know if these have been done before?


----------

